# Hoyt GM TD4 vs newer risers - Worth the expense?



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

As an equipment nut, but a realist, I was wondering at what skill level do you feel that a newer riser than my 10 yo Hoyt TD4 Plus would provide real benefit, vs aesthetic joy alone?
Assume that reduced cross wind resistance from cutout risers is not a factor.
Also that the Hoyt GM is perfectly aligned so no benefit from lateral adjustment.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

Its all about the limbs and arrows in terms of equipment perforamnce...Other than that perfect practice makes perfect...


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

That GM TD4+ is a very good riser, with good straight limbs and good arrows it is more than capable of taking you beyond 1300 outdoors. It is very unlikely to be the thing holding a shooter back from world class scores.

The 2 things that I can think of that MIGHT be worth consideration is that the newer risers can adjust for slightly crooked limbs, and if you have small hands, some of the newer risers are thinner than the GM. 

Otherwise, shoot away and enjoy!


----------



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

what I assumed. maybe when the x ring starts to get too crowded I'll treat myself


----------



## Miles Gloriosus (Feb 11, 2006)

Why buy a new car when a Model T will get you where you need to go? Not buying things because they're new is just as bad as buying things because they're new.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

geek - 

Your "old" riser will outshoot yoyu as long as you're alive. If you want a new toy, that's fine (we're all guilty of that), but unless there's a serious fit problem (you to the riser, that is) just don't expect a new riser to make you a better shooter.

Viper1 out.


----------



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for the affirmation guys
will try to wear out the GM


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*gm riser*

I shoot a gm riser and challanger craft limbs and i placed 2nd in the se reg harlem ga .. with my set up..my set up still out shoots me ..and outdoors i shoot scores over 1200 .. I love my gm riser but I would love to have a helix but it will just make me look better not shoot better..


----------



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

gaarcher
may I ask what arrows you are using and what weight limbs? just curious


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*arrows*

indoors I use x7 2212's and outside a/c/c/ and a/c/e/'s my limbs are just kap challenger craft limbs med lenght 40lbs ..


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have read on here, and other Archery websites, that the Gold Medalist is still considered one of the stiffest risers, or at least is considered very stiff...I'm interested in some opinions of how stiff the G.M. riser is in comparison to the non-Tec design risers of today...I had a Gold Medalist a long time ago, and I cant remember how it shot, compared to what I have now...I have an Exfeel, and an Aurora, and an Eclipse, a 23" Radian, and a KAP Evolution-II...I really love the grip on the Eclipse, and I see that the Nexus has the same grip, How is it for stiffness and after-shot vibrations??.. Thanks for any help...Take Care!..Jim


----------



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

geekdoc said:


> thanks for the affirmation guys
> will try to wear out the GM


My money is on the GM wearing you out.


----------



## gaarcher31 (Apr 15, 2006)

*gm*

are you able to out perform the GM ?.. can you shoot over 1300?. when you can move up.Unless you just want to look good.. I am shooting mid 1250'S now and my x10's will be in next week and that will help some .. 
Good luck


----------



## geekdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

gaarcher31 said:


> are you able to out perform the GM ?.. can you shoot over 1300?. when you can move up.Unless you just want to look good.. I am shooting mid 1250'S now and my x10's will be in next week and that will help some ..





jerrytee said:


> My money is on the GM wearing you out.


What I had thought!
Just wish I had a clicker extension for my Beiter to try some Axis FMJ arrows at greater than my normal length, due to their 500 spine (lightest)
Planning to jury rig something this weekend. (Suggestions welcome!)
Otherwise seems to work just fine. I notice no vibration at all with my Carbon Plus limbs at 9.25 brace height. 
Talking with Rick Mckinney last week confirmed the above as well.

Will wait for Hoyt/Win/Samick to call me!


----------

